# My Male Dutchie's First Bite On A Bad Guy



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I took my brother to the airport today after a 10 day visit through the Holidays. After I dropped him off I stopped in downtown Nicoya, Costa Rica for a pizza on the way home.

Downtown Nicoya is not the best neighborhood in the world but I like the pizza. As is my habit I had one of my dogs with me. I had him crated but I intentionally only latch the crate part way. I do that so if any person gets too aggressive my dog can bust out of the crate and go after him.. I ALWAYS park my pickup where I can see it because car theft is a national pastime here in CR. 

I was sitting in the outside area of the pizza joint right by the street. My pickup was parked on the opposite side. I saw this dude notice a large spool of electrical wiring in the back of the truck. He saw the dog, who was now beginning to go crazy, in the crate. 

I can only presume this was like a purse snatching. He thought the dog was in a cage and he could grab the spool and run. The downtown area of this medium sized CR city is very busy. He reached into the truck bed, my male busted out of the crate and latched onto his arm. He tried to run and drug a 80 pound Dutchie over the tail gate. My male named Whiskey hung on. The pickup truck beds here have a slippery plastic insert. Once on the street the contest was over.

By this time a decent size crowd gathered and I'm running across the street to call my dog off. This guy's arm was a bloody mess. He ran but I would not let my dog loose to chase him. I put him back in the crate. 

The cops finally showed up. I explained what happened. They were far more interested in looking in the crate at my dog, who was still barking and growling, than pursuing this guy. That does not surprise me at all here. They didn't even take a report. They just wanted to ask all kinds of curiousity questions like what kind of dog, where did I buy him, was he trained to bite, was he a police dog in the US, blah, blah.

I went back across the street and told them to box my pizza. I'm sitting here enjoying it and the afternoon's events while I type this.:-D


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Good for the F***k'er. I've had my share of wire stolen from the bed of my truck! I only wish it could have ended this way! What a good dog, I hope you fed him a steak!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

really nice when the dog you feed and love gets a chance to show you he is worth every penny!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds as if those Dutchies of yours are making quite a name for you down there. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Good for the F***k'er. I've had my share of wire stolen from the bed of my truck! I only wish it could have ended this way! What a good dog, I hope you fed him a steak!


It's strange what goes through your mind during split second events. My dogs haven't had years of formal training. I left the US before that was possible. The have had bitework and scenario training. I was wondering all the way across the street whether he was going to "out". That has always been a weak point with him.

He did reasonably well with "outing".

I praised the hell out of him before I spoke with the cops.

Beef here SUCKS.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Sounds as if those Dutchies of yours are making quite a name for you down there. LOL


This wasn't in my town. There are no thieves in the tiny mountain hamlet where I live. This city is about a hour away. This is where I do my shopping for bigger items and weekly groceries. It would be interesting if the police check the hospital emergency room, a couple of blocks away, for persons needing stitches.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

GOOD DOG!!!!!! Nice to hear!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Living in a third world south american socialista country does have it's advantages


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Living in a third world south american socialista country does have it's advantages


Si, no liability concerns!:grin:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Living in a third world south american socialista country does have it's advantages


My exact thoughts!




Pat your dog on the head for me Lee. Next time it'd be much cooler if you could get it on vid. 



P.S. Do the police use k9s there?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Gotta love it when it all comes together and they do their job. The lack of liability is a nice touch also


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> My exact thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a few in the capital city, San Jose. They were laughable garbage. That was a few years ago. I don't know if that might have changed. Outside of San Jose I have not seen any.

Maybe they don't need them. The bank guards and police here have sawed off shotguns.

Very impressive and it blows the tourists minds!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Gotta love it when it all comes together and they do their job. The lack of liability is a nice touch also


You know Kadi you are exactly right. All those hundreds of hours I spent training with these two was worth it today when I witnessed my guy get drug over the tailgate hanging on this dudes arm the whole way. It is a picture I will always remember. 

There was neat sound effects too. The SOB screaming was pretty great also.


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Good dog...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I took my brother to the airport today after a 10 day visit through the Holidays. After I dropped him off I stopped in downtown Nicoya, Costa Rica for a pizza on the way home.
> 
> Downtown Nicoya is not the best neighborhood in the world but I like the pizza. As is my habit I had one of my dogs with me. I had him crated but I intentionally only latch the crate part way. I do that so if any person gets too aggressive my dog can bust out of the crate and go after him.. I ALWAYS park my pickup where I can see it because car theft is a national pastime here in CR.
> 
> ...


 I wonder what the penalty for stealing a item like that in CR is? Maybe the dog bite is actually the best thing that could have happened to the guy make him think twice about pulling that again.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I praised the hell out of him before I spoke with the cops.
> 
> Beef here SUCKS.


Well, I hope he got a piece of that awesome pizza then! ;-) =D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I wonder what the penalty for stealing a item like that in CR is? Maybe the dog bite is actually the best thing that could have happened to the guy make him think twice about pulling that again.


Part of the crime problem in Costa Rica is the courts are very lax and forgiving on most criminal activities. The guy would have received not much more than a slap on the hand.

Public opinion is trying to change that and put some teeth in the court system.

The cops and the crowd were all smiles.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Well, I hope he got a piece of that awesome pizza then! ;-) =D>


Sorry, I hogged it all! 

It was cooked in a wood burning clay oven with some kind of hardwood that everyone around here uses for cooking. My in-laws make and sell bread made the same way. Makes yummie crust.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK Lee.....Now, I don't want you driving around town with all kinds of enticing wire eminating from your truck to lure would be bad guys...(or Dutchie Sushi)...so that you can keep getting some REAL scenarios:-\"

You wouldn't do that, would you?:twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK Lee.....Now, I don't want you driving around town with all kinds of enticing wire eminating from your truck to lure would be bad guys...(or Dutchie Sushi)...so that you can keep getting some REAL scenarios:-\"
> 
> You wouldn't do that, would you?:twisted:


Ya know Howard, I almost lifted up the back seat that day and put the spool inside the truck. Then I thought I got the dog, the truck is right across the street on the main drag and it is broad daylight. 

I never expected a purse snatcher kind of move. That was a reasonably heavy spool. 

My whole thought process proved wrong.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hunting is good in CR=D>=D>=D>


----------

